# Doe Head Butting Photos



## Rebbetzin (Oct 28, 2010)

Now that three of the goats were sold last week, (they are now lawnmowers on over 1200 acres about an hour south of here), the head goat "Shortnin" is thinking she has to reestablish her position in the herd for some reason.

I took these photos the other day after milking.

Here she is getting ready to head butt Shadow.






Here they connected, it is very gentle butting action. But I was surprised to see her rear up like that.





Here are Ducky and Countess watching the show.







Funny this photo reminded me of an old one I have of Spartacus when he was a pup learning to catch a frisbee. Same type of "flying ears" ...

I cropped and lightened the photo a bit.





Here is Spartacus with the Frisbee.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 28, 2010)

Great pictures!!!

Is that a soccer field behind them?!?


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 28, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Great pictures!!!
> 
> Is that a soccer field behind them?!?


It is a ball field of sorts. It used to be a pasture for a horse farm. Now the property is a private school.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 29, 2010)

I bet the kids at the school love to see the goats!  It's nice to see the school doesn't have an issue with the farm being there either (even if the farm was there first) - some people/schools today refuse to allow any type of animal in the area because of the "liability" - I work for a company that helps boys with behavioral/psychological disorders and offered to bring in one of my incubators with duck/chicken eggs to hatch and also offered to bring in a goat for them to see, but the 'big wigs' would't allow it because of 'sanitary and liability issues'. :/

The boys were broken hearted...


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 29, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I bet the kids at the school love to see the goats!  It's nice to see the school doesn't have an issue with the farm being there either (even if the farm was there first) - some people/schools today refuse to allow any type of animal in the area because of the "liability" - I work for a company that helps boys with behavioral/psychological disorders and offered to bring in one of my incubators with duck/chicken eggs to hatch and also offered to bring in a goat for them to see, but the 'big wigs' would't allow it because of 'sanitary and liability issues'. :/
> 
> The boys were broken hearted...


This is a pretty small private school, about 25 students from kindergarden to middle school age.  The goat pen is between two private schools. Both schools have let the kids come and watch the goats give birth, they bring students over regularly to learn how to milk.  When the kids are small the students come over and sit in a big ciircle and play pass the "kids."

At the property where we are, they have chickens and a huge vegetable garden that sells produce on the weekends.


----------

